# Base info for hypermilers manual transmission



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/13421-hypermiling-eco-mt.html. Read the entire thread as there are tips added as it progresses.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Obermd I would like to see what everyone is running for tunes gaps ECT. What techniques work best. Can give echother pointers. I have read all of that post a few times now. Looking for numbers to compare and possibly look into tune.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm on the stock tune and run BKR7E vPower gapped at 0.028" now.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

obermd said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/13421-hypermiling-eco-mt.html. Read the entire thread as there are tips added as it progresses.


 Have run through this thread several times with a fine tooth comb. Although a nice write-up it's not really what I'm looking for. 5 more pages of reading for 1 or 2 tidbits worthwhile sucks as well.

Climate/region, milage, mods, plug gap (type), and city highway split.


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

Eh, I got the eco, so I'll go ahead and feed you what you want to know.

In Southern Wisconsin as well, 37mpg back in January when I first go my '12 Cruze, 99k presently, no engine/computer mods, OEM plugs at .28, getting 40 now that I know what I'm doing with the MT.


----------

